# احترف صيانه الكمبيوتر واللاب توب مع ايجى شيب مع اقوى الدورات



## xmzn (22 يونيو 2013)

مع ايجى شيب تعليم صيانة الكمبيوتر كما يجب إن تكون من هنا وادخل الى عالم الاحتراف واط




تدريب واصلاح وصيانه اللاب توب – الهارديسك- الماذربورد
​ تعلن شركه [FONT=&amp]ايجى[/FONT] شيب عن فتح باب التقديم لكورسات تعليم صيانه الماذربورد - اللاب توب-الهاردديسك 
*[FONT=&amp]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&amp]تعليم صيانة الكمبيوتر كما يجب إن تكون من هنا وادخل الى عالم الاحتراف واطلق العنان

[/FONT]*​ *عنوان شركه ايجى شيب وخريطه موقعها* 




​*[FONT=&amp]
الأن معنا يمكنك فك وتركيب الشيب بأحدث الأجهزة وأحدث الطرق العلمية .. بادر بالحجز الان لكى ترى بنفسك كيف يمكنك فك وتركيب الشيب فى أقل من خمس دقائق وبنسبة نجاح تفوق الخيال .. نحن متميزون لأننا محترفون فى فك وتركيب الشيب .. أخى المهندس .. أخى الفنى .. الأن يوجد لدينا كورسات  تعليم  فك وتركيب الشيب وسوكت البروسيسور بأقل التكاليف وأقل نسبة خطأ . والتدريب على مازر بورد شغالة

[/FONT]*
 *عنوان شركه ايجى شيب وخريطه موقعها**[FONT=&amp]

[/FONT]*
​*[FONT=&amp] 
لكى  تكون  محترف ومتميز .

سوف تقوم بنفسك بفك وتركيب لأكثر من شبايه وترى بعينك نسبة النجاح .لابد ان تشاهد الماذربورد تعمل امامك فى اول محاولة تغير
بالنسبة للسوكت والشيب
اقوى دورات  صيانة  المازر بورد فى مصر والعالم
 تحت اشراف المهندس احمد محمود
 دورة صيانة اللاب توب
احترف معنا صيانة اللاب توب 
تعرف على جميع اجزاء ومكونات اللاب توب وكيفية التعامل معها 
فك وتركيب اللاب توب قطعة قطعة

دورة احتراف كارت
PC3000
للتعامل مع الهارد ديسك الداتا وحل كل مشاكل الهارد ديسك
دورة احتراف السليفيجن داتا
للتعامل والتغلب على كل مشاكل الهاردات الساتا 1 والساتا 2 
بادر الان واحجر مقعدك فى كورسات المصرى هادروير تحت اشراف المهندس 
احمد محمود
معنا ستعرف معنى اخر لصيانة المازر بورد والهارد ديسك واللاب توب
 كما يوجد لدينا كل قطع غيار المازر بورد والهارد ديسك وجميع ادوات الصيانة اللازمة لكل فنى ومتخصص فى مجال صيانة الكمبيوتر
وكما يوجد لدينا قطع غيار اللاب توب 
ويوجد ايضا اجهزة شحن البايوس بكافة اشكالها
كارت PC3000
جهاز السليفيجن داتا
بورد هاردات
وكل ما تحلم به فى مجال الصيانة
سارع الينا الان
او زورونا عبر موقعنا الالكترونى
www.egychip.com 
[/FONT]*​موبيل 01226622187
موعيد العمل من 4 عصراً حتى 12 ليلاً

 *عنوان شركه ايجى شيب وخريطه موقعها*

اليكم التفاصيل 


​ الغير مضغوط 
الحضور 3 ايام فى الاسبوع على مدار 40 يوم بمعنى شهر وعشره ايام 
ميعاد الحضور من الساعه 5 مساً حتى 8 مساً مدة المحاضره من سعاتان الى ثلاثة ساعات فى اليوم .. سعتان لو نظرى وعدد 3 ساعات لو عملى .
عدد الحاضرين لايزيد عن 4 اشخاص فى النظرى و 2 فى العملى 
المادة التى تدرس اثناء الكورس .
دراسه كل ما يختص بصيانه اللاب توب بشكل كامل للهاردوير والتدريب بداخل ورشه [FONT=&amp]ايجى[/FONT] شيب 



​ ثمن كورس اللاب توب 1000 جنيه لكل واحد فى المجموع 
الدوارت الفرديه 
والدورات المضغوطه 
يتم ضغط الكور س على مدار 15 يوم يومياً + اقامه كامله بالشركه على مدار 
العمل من الساعه 4 عصراً حتى الساعه 12 ليلاً والسكن بالمجان بالسكن الخاص بالدارسين بالشركه 
ويتم ضغط عدد الايام على درجه استيعاب الدارس 
الرسوم 1500 للدارس ثمن الكورس 



​ الدورات فى مجموعه 4 دارسين 
الفتره شهر واسبوع 
تقسم الحضور 3 ايام فى الاسبوع لمدة 3 ساعات الدراسه ونسمح بالتدريب بداخل الشركه بعد انتهاء الكورس 
سعر الكورس 
1000 فى المجموعه . وبالنسبه للمضغوطه والكورس الفردى 1500 جنيه 
الماده التى تدرس اثناء الكورس
لن نسمح بانتهاء كورس [FONT=&amp]ايجى[/FONT] شيب لمن يحتاج لمعلومه او لا يعرف كيف يقوم بالصيانه .. دارسة كل ما يخص الهاردوير للماذربورد 



​ السعر 1500 جنيه 
المدة شهر واحد الحضور يومان فى الاسبوع مدة المحاضره 3 ساعه نظرى 1 ساعه عملى 4 ساعات بمعنى 8 ساعات فى الاسبوع 
مادة الكورس 
طريقه اصلاح الهارد ديسك هاردوير 
دراسه المديا 
طريق حلول كل الاتى بدون شراء DFL دى اف ال
عمل توليد روم لكل انوع الهارديسك حتى 1460
حل مشاكل الباد 
حل البسورد 
حل مشاكل المساحه 
حل مشاكل الاسمارت 
عمل اركو كامل بدون DFL 
حل مشكله البورده التى تقطع سوفت 
طريقه التعامل مع المديولات كتابه وقرائه ودراسه 
حل مشاكل السيرفس اريا وعمل فورمات لها 
حل حل مشاكل اليوزر اريا ومشاكل قائمه الديفكت لست 
التعامل الكامل مع كل اخطاء المديا
حل مشكه البيزى
حل مشكله ال no hdd 
بدون شراء اى ادوات مخصصه لذلك. الكورس شامل الادوات للهارد ديسك 
احبائى نحن اول شركه فى مصر والعالم العربى نقوم بتوليد الروم للماذربورد 1640 بدون dfl ونقوم بحل مشكله ال busy ومشاكل الهارد ديسك التيرا .بدون الدى اف ال DFL وبدون السيلفيجن 




​ 1- الحجز قبل الميعاد على الاقل بعشره ايام .
2- الحجز بنفسك بالحضور فى مقر الشركه للاختبار .
3- لابد ان يكون لك خبره فى تجميع الاجهزه وتقسيم الهارد ديسك والتعريفات وامور التجميع لاننا نقوم بتعليمك هارد وير فقط .
4- لابد ان تفوز باختبار [FONT=&amp]ايجى[/FONT] شيب اثناء التقدم للكورس فى مقر الشركه . نحن لانقبل شخص لا يعلم فى الكمبيوتر بشكل عام لابد ان تعلم امور التجميع والصيانه والتعريفات وطريقه التعامل مع السوفت وير قبل التقديم لكورسات [FONT=&amp]ايجى[/FONT] شيب .
*

*
​ متوفير سكن مجاناً وبدون اى رسوم لكل من يرغب الحضور لمقر الشركه للدرسه والسكن بجوار الشركه لا يحتاج لاى موصلات .
[FONT=&amp]اسعار كورسات شركه ايجى شيب[/FONT]​ 
اليكم الاسعار الخاصه بشركة [FONT=&amp]ايجى[/FONT] شيب 
سعر كورس اللاب توب
فى مجموعة 3 اشخاص مبلغ 1000 جنيه 
خاص بمفردك 
سعر 1500 جنيه 
سعر كورس الماذربورد
1000جنيه مجموعة 3 افراد 
بمفردك 1500 جنيه 
سعر كورس الهاردديسك
المجموعة ثلاثه فقط 
المبلغ 1000 جنيه 
كورس الشاشات
المجموعة شخصان فقط 
المبلغ 1000 جنيه
لايقل وقت العملى عن 15 ساعه والنظرى لا يقل عن ذلك 
وعدد المتدربين لا يزيد عن 3 اشخاص لسهولة الاستعاب 


[FONT=&amp]كورسات اضافه وتزويد الخبارات فى صيانه اللاب توب والهاردديسك والماذربورد الان وللاول مره من ايجى شيب[/FONT]​ الان يمكنك تزويد خبرتك لو انت فنى ممارس وتحتاج معلومات اكتر وتجارب اكتر وتريد ان تصبح محترف فى مجال الصيانه 
التزويد فى مجال [FONT=&amp]صيانه[/FONT] الماذربورد واللاب توب 
 سعر الكورس 
جنيه 1500 للكورس
المادة التى تمنح لك 
فك وتركيب الشيب عملى على ماذربورد تعمل وليست تقطيع 
اشهر الاعطال التى لم تحل حتى [FONT=&amp]الان[/FONT] والتدريب عليها 
معرفه افضل البدائل وطريقه ايجاد البديل بالخبره 
تذويدك بكل المعلومات التى تحتاجها وتشعر انك تريد معرفتها 
كورس الهارد ديسك 
التدريب العملى على الاجهزه التى تحتاج التدريب عليها وباحتراف تام عملى 
وسوف تقوم انت بالاصلاح بنفسك مثل اجهزه 
*DFL **و**pc3000 , wdr dma .
*
 *عنوان شركه ايجى شيب وخريطه موقعها** 



*​ 01226622187
30 شارع سليم اخر فيصل الهرم جيزه

 *عنوان شركه ايجى شيب وخريطه موقعها*


 للحجز والاستعلام
موعيد العمل من 4 عصراً حتى 12 ليلاً
الاتصال بعد الساعه 4 عصراً
01226622187
01220123621


----------

